# UK officially to start HK visa scheme sunday



## x65943 (Jan 29, 2021)

The UK announced a visa scheme last year that would allow holders of the BN(O) passport in Hong Kong to live and work in the UK and open a path to citizenship. The scheme is now set to go into affect Sunday. The process will start with finger printing at local consular offices.

China has cried foul and called this a breach of international law. Boris Johnson for his part has said he is happy to recognize the UK's relationship with the people of HK and the two nations' shared values and history.

The scheme could allow for about 5 million new arrivals including BN(O) eligible citizens and their dependents, but is expected to draw significantly fewer people. At its maximum that would be a group of people about the size of scotland.

So what do you guys think? Is this a breach of international law? How many people do you think will take advantage of this scheme?

https://www.reuters.com/article/BigStory12/idUSKBN29Y00R


----------



## Viri (Jan 29, 2021)

x65943 said:


> China has cried foul and called this a breach of international law.


Oh no, a bunch of HK citizens who do not want to be ruled over by an Authoritarian "Communist" regime wants to gain citizenship to a democratic country! I guess being able to criticize your own gov, and not vanish over night sounds mighty tempting. Anything that makes the CCP booty blasted is a good thing to me.

Good on the UK!

Reminder, this is what happens when you dare say something bad about the glorious leader in China.


Spoiler


----------



## notimp (Jan 29, 2021)

Brain drain extraordinaire.


----------



## Deleted member 507653 (Jan 29, 2021)

It's a good idea to summarize the article in good faith, I think.

It sounds like a smart move on UK's part seeing as how they will be generating a lot of easy money -- $350 per visa that lasts 5 years with no guarantee of citizenship, under the guise of human rights. Not to mention those who have the means to immigrate will be mostly upper middle class and educated. 

Now, the outcome may be positive but we should not fall into the delusion that international politics ever comes solely from compassion.


It's fun reading all the big brain thoughts, but what are your thoughts X?


----------



## x65943 (Jan 29, 2021)

cauliquackers said:


> It's a good idea to summarize the article in good faith, I think.
> 
> It sounds like a smart move on UK's part seeing as how they will be generating a lot of easy money -- $350 per visa that lasts 5 years with no guarantee of citizenship, under the guise of human rights. Not to mention those who have the means to immigrate will be mostly upper middle class and educated.
> 
> ...


To paraphrase notimp, I think it will bring a lot of highly skilled labor to the UK the likes of which they will mostly no longer have access to from the EU


----------



## notimp (Jan 29, 2021)

Brain drain: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_capital_flight

extraordinaire = extraordinary: could be read as 'the opposite of ordinary" - its not ordinary - its extra-ordinary, so mundane, but also a little bit special, also - the french phrasing used - to add more pizzazz. To make it more of a joke (not respecting the content of those words).













#unnecesarilydeepexplainations


----------



## linuxares (Jan 29, 2021)

Would be very interesting if a lot of people jump on board and just turn HK in to a ghost town. Not that it would happen but I can see that a massive exodus might happen. They are used to their lives being free, they don't want a dystopian dictator over their head.

Also, how is it breaking international law giving asylum to people?


----------

